# Panama and Costar Rica - Summer 2013



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Dendroboarders,

Its been a while since I gave an update of my trip. For those of you that missed my first thread, I'm in Panama volunteering/researching at the Panama Amphibian Rescue and Conservation Project and then I will be attending the Sustainable Amphibian of the Americas Symposium. Again, I would like to share this experience, perhaps I can provide some conservation inspiration.

Here's a link to the original thread if you would like to check it out:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/96097-overdue-introduction.html

Anyways photo time!










_Rhinella alata_










_Rhinella alata_










Another _Rhinella alata_!





























_Rhaebo haematiticus_










Larger juvenile!




























_Silverstoneia nubicola_?










_Engystomops pustulosus_ eggs.



















_Engystomops pustulosus_ eggs hatching!



















Leaf frog eggs, presumably _Agalychnis callidryas_.










Another _Rhinella alata_!










_Anolis sp._










Whiptail catfish




























Eggs in a puddle.










_Caiman crocodilus_

Caution the following are not amphibians or reptiles!










Sphingidae larvae, snake mimic!














































Alright, that's all for now. I have to get ready before, or else I will miss the bus.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow! Uh, Wow! Oh, and...WOW! 

Beautiful photos of what seems to be an experience of a lifetime!

Thanks so much for sharing!

-Chris


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

How did you get involved in this? I am currently in Guatemala doing bird conservation and would love to extend it into amphibians as well.


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

A quick update from the artificial ponds:









































































_Agalychnis callidryas_



















_Dendropsophus ebraccatus_




























Gladiator frog (_Hypsiboas sp._)










_Engystomops pustulosus_




























_Caiman crocodilus_


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent photos. Thank you for sharing them with us. I can not wait to get back down there.

See you at Sustainable Amphibian Conservation of the Americas Symposium -Shameless plug. Times running out! Register now.


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm long overdue for an update, sorry about that. Here we go, first I would like to mention that Mission Critical: Amphibian Rescue is now available for free. It's a nice little documentary about the project that I'm at.

Here's a link to it:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-seas...mphibian/id451883727?i=460475041&ign-mpt=uo=4

Don't forget about SACAS, I still believe there is time 

Sustainable Amphibian Conservation of the Americas Symposium

Photo time!










_Atelopus certus_




























Itty-bitty metamorphs 




























Hand carved _Atelopus certus_. A friend that works with us is from the Wounaan Tribe and he carves these. I don't believe the photos due it justice, it's really amazing. If you're going to SACAS and interested in one just let me know. We could probably work something out.

Not amphibians, but I couldn't resist sharing them.










Orphan sloth being cared for at Summit Zoo.



















Orphaned ant eater being cared for at the Summit Zoo.

Alright, back to the herps.










A snake that I found at the frog pond.

I got to visit El Valle de Anton just over a weeks ago, it's really awesome. Plus the El Valle Amphibian Conservation Center is there! 




























First view of El Valle de Anton




























Hieroglyphics on the way to the top of the caldera. 














































Historic Panamanian golden frog habitat.










_Atelopus zeteki_? You decide.























































The top of the caldera.










I read that sign as I was squeezing a avocado 

Of course we made a stop at the El Valle Amphibian Conservation Center.










_Trachycephalus venulosa_










_Leptodactylus savagei_




























_Centrolene prosoblepon_










_Silverstoneia flotator_










_Incilius coniferus_ looking all proper.

More coming...I hit the photo limit for this post.


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

Continued:



















_Atelopus zeteki_



















_Gastrotheca cornuta_










_Anotheca spinosa_










_Smilisca phaeota_

Alright, here's some awesome photos from some glass frogging! We saw a total of 4 different species in one night. 










This guy was probably 20 ft above the river.




























Here's a short video of a male calling above the river:

Glass frog calling - YouTube

Below are some photos from Campana. I couldn't find any _Dendrobates auratus_ 




































































































I found this Coral snake (_Micrurus nigrocinctus_) dead on the road near my apartment.

That's all for now, enjoy!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very awesome photos, thanks for posting, I miss Costa Rica


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

fantastic photos. Makes me want to visit Costa Rica and Panama again


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

Searching for _Atelopus_. Here are some photos from today:














































This guy had huge mandibles. I nearly lost a finger 










_Colostethus panamensis_










_Pristimantis sp._










_Atelopus_, the only one we found.

I hope everybody is enjoying the photos. Let me know if you have any questions. If a TWI member could message me too, that would be awesome.

Don't forget to check out the facebook or twitter page for the Panama Amphibian Rescue and Conservation Project:

https://twitter.com/AmphibianRescue

https://www.facebook.com/amphibianrescue?fref=ts


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Amazing Pics!!!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Really enjoyed the pics! Keep em coming!!


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for your interest! Just a short little update today. I forgot to post these photos from last week.



















Barro Colorado Island



















_Dendrobates auratus_ experiment on BCI. There were actually quite a few tadpoles in the coconuts.



















Poor little guy!


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Amazing photos! I'm so jealous. I hope someday I can do something like this. 
Edit: now I see the snake. Good timing to see that

Keep the updates coming

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey everybody!

I went to Ancon Hill a couple days ago. I didn't see any adult _Dendrobates auratus_, unfortunately. Conditions were just a bit too dry, but I do have some photos of some tads!










There were a ton of tadpoles in this thing!





































There was a metamorph with some coloration on him, but he dove to the bottom as soon as I got close 



















A ton of _Gonatodes albogularis_ running around!

Oh yeah, there was also a pretty neat view of Panama City.




























Don't forget that Mission Critical: Amphibian Rescue is now available for free on iTunes!

Mission Critical: Amphibian Rescue | Amphibian Rescue and Conservation Project

Until next time,

Blake


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I swear I've seen someone else's photo of that little puddle thingy... Stemcellular?? Either way pretty darn awesome!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Any idea what type of tadpoles those were? Were they auratus?


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> Any idea what type of tadpoles those were? Were they auratus?


They were definitely _D. auratus_. Its been pretty interesting to visit a few of the locations where some of the _Dendrobates auratus_ in the hobby originated. Especially when the _Dendrobates auratus_ on Ancon Hill are living near the heart of Panama City. One of the photos didn't enlarge very well in the post. I will try linking it again.












> I swear I've seen someone else's photo of that little puddle thingy... Stemcellular?? Either way pretty darn awesome!


I wouldn't be surprised if you did! It's definitely an easy find. I bet the average tourists walks right by them though.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Amazing just Amazing.

Thank you so much for sharing with us.

How long have you been down there?

How much longer do you plan on staying?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are some I took from my trip to Panama. I wish I would have thought to take more pictures of the habitat, not just the frogs!

Bocas del Toro





































I know this one isn't just habitat, but I think it shows exactly where the frogs were when I found them









Outside Panama City




































View of Panama City from top of Parque Natural Metropolitano









This is a great idea for a thread, it could be a very valuable resource for people looking to recreate actual dart frog habitats with all of these photos (sticky maybe if enough photos?)
Thanks for posting!
Bryan


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

that Frog Guy said:


> Amazing just Amazing.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing with us.
> 
> ...


No problem! I will be in Panama until the end of July. I will be attending SACAS after that.



> Here are some I took from my trip to Panama. I wish I would have thought to take more pictures of the habitat, not just the frogs!
> 
> Bocas del Toro


Awesome photos! I hope that I will get a chance to go to Bocas while I'm here.

Here are few more frog habitat photos:
































































Blake


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Everybody! It's time for a quick update!










I_Leptodactylus bolivianus_




























_Diasporus diastema_? Sorry for the bad photos, mosquitoes were feasting on me!










_Chiasmocleis panamensis_



















Male _Agalychnis callidryas_ creeping on a pair of _Scinax ruber_.



















Capybaras



















_Agalychnis callidryas_




























_Atelopus limosus_ tagua nut carving!

-Blake


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

These pictures are amazing!

I was planning a trip to do some diving in Boca Del Toro in March of next year.

Any advice on how to maximize my frogging when I am not in the water? 


-B


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

Armson said:


> These pictures are amazing!
> 
> I was planning a trip to do some diving in Boca Del Toro in March of next year.
> 
> ...


I haven't been up that way, but you should be able to see plenty of pumilio and other frogs! Go out with a flashlight after it rains at night. There will be glass frogs calling above streams and rivers after a good rain. I think you will be surprised. From what I hear there are plenty of Eyelash vipers in Bocas, so just be careful. Rubber boots and field pants are invaluable protection from biting/stinging/burning plants, insects, etc. Any national parks that you can visit will be awesome for frogging. If you get a chance I would recommend visiting El Valle to see the the El Valle Amphibian Conservation Center.

This book is amazing: Amphibians of Central America

It's on the expensive side though, maybe you can find it at a library.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

-Blake


----------

